# Why won't he stay still?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been brushing Rocky every day since he was a baby. He still doesn't let me brush his underneath parts. Under his legs is the hardest and that's where he gets matted. I clean his face every day. He's pretty good for that, but now that I think of it he used to be even better. He absolutely won't allow me to brush his teeth. I've tried a couple of weeks of saying..."Teeth" and putting my finger in his mouth and massaging his gums. He bites on my fingers. I tried a little rubber thing I put on my finger and he growls at it and wants to play with it by biting it. He's acting like the terrible two's age in a child. I have no idea how to get him to stay still and stand. Most times I put him on the counter in the bathroom. When I blow him dry he's on my lap...I'm sitting on the tub and he's constantly laying down so I can't brush him. Then I go to the bathroom counter and he turns back and forth and lays down. I'm constantly picking him up and saying, "Stand." When he's good I praise him, but that's just for a few seconds at a time. :blink:What's a Mom to do?


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

He sounds just like Mason. He will chew on the brush bristles but that is as close to brushing his teeth as I can get. He wiggles so much that I can't do a good job combing the back of his legs. Groomer says I do a good job and she has a time with him, too. Calls him an ornery teenager.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda and B&B never let me brush them underneath,:smpullhair: that's why they have puppy cuts, Matilda stands for a short time and then lays down on the grooming table, I lift her up she stands for a time then lays back down, I've gotten use to it:HistericalSmiley: B&B is a handful grooming:w00t: but both girls let me brush their teeth, go figure that out:blink: you'd think they would fight me:HistericalSmiley:I hope you have better luck then I have


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I never had this problem till I got Spookie. Everybody else would just lay there. She acts like I'm killing her. Bites, kicks, squirms, twists, wiggles, like she or I am possessed. Then, she gets the brush off the table, and tries to "kill" it.

The groomer said to put her on the dryer. I tried that, and its not AS bad. I can't do as good when she is there. I stand her up on her back feet, hold the front ones, and brush as fast as I can.

I've been wondering if I could attach a groomers noose to a table or something here at home. I don't even know if they could be purchased without the table. Seems like that may be an answer. She is still growing longer fur, and I need to do something soon. I'm not ready to have her cut down yet.

She has her first groom appt. tomorrow. Its just going to be a bath & dry, face, feet & sanitary trim. I hope she is not like this for the appt.

Maybe the squirmies is just a Maltese thing?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You should get the one from PetEdge that Stacy raves so much about. 

PetEdge: Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table - Blue Top


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

OOOOOOhhhhhh I can see why!!!! That looks perfect! 

Thank You


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I have that same grooming table, as it was highly recommeded here at SM.
'Course ours is pink! 
I use it for blowdrying and haircuts.
I put the girls in their regular walking harness, then attach it to the grooming loop.
A groomer showed me that method.

Brushing I do on a seatee (ottoman).
When I first adopted the pups, it was like trying to brush a *wiggly squid*! :w00t:
Now, the girls are clamoring for their chance to be first! They love it!

Bellys are brushed at the end of their brushing session, when they are super comfy.
When they used to be tentative, I would just alternate brushing and patting (with the hand not holding the brush)
Now, when they see me with a Madan brush, they are both *racing* to the ottoman, trying to jump on it!
Paris has even tried to jump on the ottoman, just in hopes that I will brush her. And she was so super wiggly before, that I was envisoning the rest of her life bald. Lol.

Teeth brushing I do everynight, before bed. 
I sit on the floor, holding the toothbrush and they each run up to it.
I let them gnaw on it a bit and fit in some brush strokes with the gnawing.
I make it sound like a big treat! 

I like that they will come running when they see their grooming supplies.
Of course, not the nail clippers!

Hope this helps a wee bit.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

And I guess just keeping him in a sanitary trim, so that it is short near his underparts will help a lot.

And for the tooth brushing, try letting him come to you.
Have the brush out with the tasty paste and see if he is willing to investigate it.

The first ten times I brushed my pups teeth, I didnt move the brush at all.
Just held it there, and let them investigate it, then chew on it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!!! Why don't you brush them on the table too? Does the table come apart, so it's easily stored? It looks like an answer to my problems...I'm going to get it. Your little Coco and Paris are adorable!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have the same table, and have two harnesses. I put one around Poppy's neck and one around his hips/belly. I felt so uncomfortable, like he was going to fall off, so I got the two thicker, more comfy harnesses.

Poppy still wiggles and bites at the brush, but he is getting somewhat better. I had to cut him down, so I am hoping as I grow his legs out over the summer ... and as he gets a little older, that the brushing of his legs will get easier.

I do have to say though, that having him in a puppy cut the last two weeks ... it really is so much easier.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks for the tips!!! Why don't you brush them on the table too? Does the table come apart, so it's easily stored? It looks like an answer to my problems...I'm going to get it. Your little Coco and Paris are adorable!


Yes, it's a great table for grooming.
Allthough I could brush them on it, I find the other way more relaxing.
I like to kneel on the carpet, have the large ottoman in front of me, 
with a pup on top. 
And I can brush/comb them forever like this. 
I do this late at night, while DH is watching the TV.
They really like the comfy atmosphere. 
And usually start to drift off to sleep.
And because I have 2 pups, I spend a lot of time brushing, 
so comfort for me is also a factor.
The grooming table I use for more of a "I mean business attitude." 

Yes, it is very storeable. It does come apart.
Which I thought would be important.
But I just leave mine set up all the time on a desk in the spare room, which I use pretty much only for grooming.
I leave a special dog bed and den near it, so the pup who is not being groomed can hang out or nap.

Thanks for the compliment about Paris & Coco!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i brush their belly and legs in my lap, with them on their backs. when you have a puppy, its good to practice putting them on their back on your lap and rub their belly, so its a pleasurable experience (and not always for the "dreaded" grooming). also, it helps if you don't expect to do an entire grooming/brushing in a single session with young pups. a little brushing and treats and praise and playtime afterwards throughout the day. you may need to treat if they walk up and touch or sniff the brush and build up from there.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Canada said:


> Yes, it's a great table for grooming.
> Allthough I could brush them on it, I find the other way more relaxing.
> I like to kneel on the carpet, have the large ottoman in front of me,
> with a pup on top.
> ...


ditto here. and paris and coco are totally adorable!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I really believe some dogs are more sensitive to brushing than others. Just like some kids are more tender headed. I know Toy's skin "crawls" when brushed but Cosy's doesn't, although she doesn't like her belly brushed. I think it tickles!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Thank you!!*

After reading all your replies to my thread...I see others are having the same kinds of experiences..that is one of the reason I love being here on SM. I can always count on you...it's so great!

I'm going to slow down on his brushing, a little at a time. Maybe I'm doing it for too long. I try so hard to get every little matt out. I have tried to put him on his belly with him on my lap...he only goes on his back for belly rubs...if I take that brush out he's right up again. 

Thanks to you all, Rocky is learning and so is his Mommy!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly doesn't have a lot of matts but when she does I squirt it with "ice on ice" (I swear that stuff has silicon in it and don't let it hit the floor makes it slick as snot).

I also put Lilly on her back in my lap to brush her belly but I use a comb a lot more she seems to like it better.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Tina said:


> You should get the one from PetEdge that Stacy raves so much about.
> 
> PetEdge: Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table - Blue Top


Thanks for the link...it's very affordable too! Maybe that will help here too  (mine aren't total squirm monsters - well except Gracie in the bath - but they don't keep standing up when I am blowing them out!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Where did you get Ice on Ice? And how does Lilly not have lots of matts? What do you use? Maybe I'm bathing him wrong. Is there a special way you wash the hair to not matt it? Ok, I'll try a comb on his belly, thanks.



cyndrae said:


> Lilly doesn't have a lot of matts but when she does I squirt it with "ice on ice" (I swear that stuff has silicon in it and don't let it hit the floor makes it slick as snot).
> 
> I also put Lilly on her back in my lap to brush her belly but I use a comb a lot more she seems to like it better.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting it too! It looks great.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

tamizami said:


> *i brush their belly and legs in my lap, with them on their backs. when you have a puppy, its good to practice putting them on their back on your lap and rub their belly, so its a pleasurable experience (and not always for the "dreaded" grooming).* also, it helps if you don't expect to do an entire grooming/brushing in a single session with young pups. a little brushing and treats and praise and playtime afterwards throughout the day. you may need to treat if they walk up and touch or sniff the brush and build up from there.


I do this as well with Kodi. :thumbsup:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

tamizami said:


> ditto here. and paris and coco are totally adorable!


Thank you! They send you puppy kisses! 



Cosy said:


> I really believe some dogs are more sensitive to brushing than others. Just like some kids are more tender headed. I know Toy's skin "crawls" when brushed but Cosy's doesn't, although she doesn't like her belly brushed. I think it tickles!


That's a good point, about it tickling.
Coco finds her neck ticklish, and gives a little head shake sometimes.
Like how humans do when we get a shiver.



Rocky's Mom said:


> After reading all your replies to my thread...I see others are having the same kinds of experiences..that is one of the reason I love being here on SM. I can always count on you...it's so great!
> 
> I'm going to slow down on his brushing, a little at a time. Maybe I'm doing it for too long. I try so hard to get every little matt out. *I have tried to put him on his belly with him on my lap...he only goes on his back for belly rubs...if I take that brush out he's right up again. *
> 
> Thanks to you all, Rocky is learning and so is his Mommy!


Maybe try giving Rocky belly rubs and just having the brush beside you.
Then graduate to holding the brush with one hand and rubbing his belly, but not brushing it.
Then try 3 pats of the belly for every one brush stroke.
Pat with one hand and have the brush in the other.
These baby steps (okay, puppy steps! :thumbsup might help him. 

That's what I did for my reformed wiggly squids.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Canada said:


> Thank you! They send you puppy kisses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a good way to try....I'll do it and see what happens!B)*


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just listened to something that talks about getting dogs going on handling. I am saying if you can this is worth listening to.
It's on itunes > podcasts > Canine Campus > #18
I really like this.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly doesn't have a lot of matts but when she does I squirt it with "ice on ice" (I swear that stuff has silicon in it and don't let it hit the floor makes it slick as snot).
> 
> I also put Lilly on her back in my lap to brush her belly but I use a comb a lot more she seems to like it better.


Hi, Where do I get ice on ice, what is that? I never heard of that one. I can sure use something like that. I am using the detangling spray from John Paul Mitchell. He really only matts under his front legs close to his body. thanks.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He actually laid back on the back of my legs tonite for a whole two minutes. I did a brush stroke here and there too.:chili:



Canada said:


> Thank you! They send you puppy kisses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

